# Grimmest place in the south?



## bfg (Mar 16, 2007)

The northern ones a bit of a slow burner, and theres more than a slightsuggestion appearing on that thread that the other half of England has its very own array of shitholes to choose from. 

I'll start the ball rolling with Milton Keynes, a town thats given itself a double-barrelled name in order to entice the dailymail readers there, the ultimate barratt hell, so awful that London-based cartographers desperately assign the place as being in the midlands but fool no-one. Its even more blander and characterless than Kenny G's greatest hits collection, but I'm pretty sure its not alone. 

Any other dogturds floating about in the land of milk and honey?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll second MK.

Lived there far too long 

I'll propose Stevenage..


----------



## Andy the Don (Mar 16, 2007)

Any of the South East new towns, Harlow for example, total hell hole.

May I add the Kent Medway towns, Dartford, Ramsgate etc..


----------



## Spion (Mar 16, 2007)

grimness down south . . . 

Sutton, Surrey

Actually all of Surrey

all of London outside the inner boroughs

Swindon

Basingstoke

Portsmouth

Hythe, Folkestone, Dover


----------



## mozzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Peterborough, Stevenage, Milton Keynes, Corby, Luton, Bedford, Kings Lynn.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Portsmouth ... Hythe


Sadly I'd have to disagree with those two - and in the case of the former, that's coming from someone who spent 25 years in Southampton.  

Woking must shade it, surely? Or Orpington...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2007)

leatherhead


----------



## Griff (Mar 16, 2007)

I've never been to Milton Keynes. Is it that bad?

Stevenage is a horrible place, went there for a night out around 1984 and some woman wanted to start a fight with me in the street for no reason.  That's never happened anywhere else in my lifetime thankfully. 

Debden on the Central Line is pretty fucking grim, but that's just down to the BNP supporting scum who live there. The tube station has more razor-wire than a concentration camp. 

There's a village in the North of Essex also called Debden, but it's lovely there.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 16, 2007)

Portsmouth and Croydon.

Altho if I had to choose, it'd be Portsmouth - a daggier, skankier, nastier town I have never visited on these isles...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Stevenage is a horrible place, went there for a night out around 1984 and some woman wanted to start a fight with me in the street for no reason.


I forgot old Steve - a dump, to be sure.  But can it be said to be the south per se?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Altho if I had to choose, it'd be Portsmouth - a daggier, skankier, nastier town I have never visited on these isles...


 

I can see Pompey's in need of a bit of love today. 

(((Portsmouth)))


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2007)

Gravesend.

I seem to have only lived in shitholes


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 16, 2007)

Newbury, Swindon, Portsmouth


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, Harlow.

Altho that has more to do with One Night In Harlow when I was a roodbwoy yoot than it being an especially unpleasant town...


----------



## Griff (Mar 16, 2007)

Harlow is quite a green place overpopulated with roundabouts. It's not actually as grim as people make out. Although some of the 15 year old kids look like Wilfred Bramble.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Loki (Mar 16, 2007)

Eastbourne. Lived there for a year when I was a nipper. The view of the sea was nice, but that was about all the entertainment on offer


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 16, 2007)

Loki said:
			
		

> Eastbourne. Lived there for a year when I was a nipper. The view of the sea was nice, but that was about all the entertainment on offer


bexhill down the road is pretty depressing. went to college in Sidley, part of bexhill and it was hell.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 16, 2007)

Reading, didcot, southampton


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> bexhill down the road is pretty depressing.


Ain't that the truth. The nadir of the disgraceful '30s - '60s urbanization of the Sussex coastline.


----------



## nadia (Mar 16, 2007)

Swindon horrible only been once.
Could never go back to MK it gets worse every time I visit


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 16, 2007)

nadia said:
			
		

> Swindon horrible only been once.
> Could never go back to MK it gets worse every time I visit




Yes and swindon


----------



## Griff (Mar 16, 2007)

Barking is fucking grim, all the burnt out 'Soviet' style tower blocks. It seems hard to believe people live there.


----------



## Spion (Mar 16, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yes and swindon


 Bombed to fuck, hence the crap buildings. Exeter is another one like that - every block looks different


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 16, 2007)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> May I add the Kent Medway towns, Dartford, Ramsgate etc..



Medway towns vary a fair bit though - and Rochester is quite posh these days.  Strood and Gillingham are a grim as mr g.reaper though. My own list would include:-

Northfleet
Crayford
Erith
Herne Bay
Grays
Purfleet
Southend on Sea
Didcot
Stevenage
Edmonton


but theres nothing in the south to rival Sunderland which has to be the grimmest place in the UK.


----------



## zenie (Mar 16, 2007)

Aldershot  

or somewhere in Essex, I doubt anywhere's as grim as places like Southend in Surrey to be fair!!


----------



## Griff (Mar 16, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> but theres nothing in the south to rival Sunderland which has to be the grimmest place in the UK.



I've never been, but a quick search show how cheaply you can buy a 4 bedroom house there though.  

Sunderland palace


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 16, 2007)

Draw a straight-ish line on a map from Harwich to about Reading, and then straight downwards towards the Solent.  Anywhere south-east of that Line is somewhere I would not like to live, with the partial exception of Brighton, and even possibly Chichester.

I'll reserve particular mention for Portsmouth, Dartford, Scumhampton, Maidstone, Haywards Heath, Uckfield, Basingstoke and the expensive dump that presumes to be the capital city.


----------



## jbob (Mar 16, 2007)

As someone born in Dartford and raised in Gravesend I'm pleased to see that they've both already been mentioned.

Gravesend is famous for two main things: Joseph Conrad's Heart of Darkness is narrated from there, and Pocahontas died there. Dartford is famous for the Rolling Stones. None of which have been a consolation to me.

Crayford, Erith and Northfleet are the pick of the shit, though.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 16, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> Medway towns vary a fair bit though - and Rochester is quite posh these days.  Strood and Gillingham are a grim as mr g.reaper though. My own list would include:-
> 
> Northfleet
> Crayford
> ...


Erith and Crayford, granted - but not Thamesmead??

Thamesmead has the particular distinction of the smell of the sewage works. <shudder>

I venture also: Strood.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Aldershot



Yep.  It mings


----------



## Firky (Mar 16, 2007)

There is fucking loads, something strange about the south coast.. the amount of grim places. I think it is because London is like a vacuum and anything within a 100 miles of it just doesn't really take off.

Here's my list

Gosport
Portsmouth
Southampton
Windsor (no soul)
Croydon
Aldershot
Bexhill-on-Sea
Isle of Wight
Carshalton
Slough
Stevenage
Hythe

Gosport, Portsmouth, Croydon and Windsor should be looked after the IDF way.

Edit to add: Actually Portsmouth wouldn't be so bad if it wans't for the people that inhabit it*


*tongue firmly in cheek


----------



## chio (Mar 16, 2007)

I tend not to go down south, I've not usually got a reason to, but I've been to Stevenage and thought it was quite green and pleasant.  

Woolwich is somewhere I've been and wouldn't like to see again, though...


----------



## Firky (Mar 16, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Hythe



Init, felt like I was stuck in a dystopian film


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 16, 2007)

i can't beleive we got to page 2 without a mention of DAGENHAM.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 16, 2007)

Five Bridges.

Weird flat ghost town.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 16, 2007)

How about Neasden - or that bit near the North Circular.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 16, 2007)

Dover's pretty mingin', as Spion pointed out earlier.

It fucking stinks.


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 16, 2007)

I think Thamesmead is really grim as is Erith.

I wouldn't like to live in Chelsea either but it is preferable to Thamesmead or Erith, particularly if given a house.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 16, 2007)

When I was in Thamesmead I found it had a kinda charm with it's Clockwork Orange architecture, but only the kind of charm a tourist is at liberty to benefit from. I was mainly there serving legal papers on wifebeaters, which does kinda tarnish your memory of a place.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 16, 2007)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> When I was in Thamesmead I found it had a kinda charm with it's Clockwork Orange architecture, but only the kind of charm a tourist is at liberty to benefit from. I was mainly there serving legal papers on wifebeaters, which does kinda tarnish your memory of a place.


i was supply teaching.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 16, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i was supply teaching.



Any stand-out memories?

I always find the drive out Essex way gets depressing, seems like an endless flat wasteland. A week spent in hospital in Romford after smashing my ankle on the vert ramp didn't bolster my overall impression.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 17, 2007)

All of the above for sure - I also have a personal loathing for Basingstoke.... the countryside around it - gorgeous - the town itself, a giant shopping centre inside a ring road where I seem to have been unceremoniously dumped by malfunctioning trains on too many occasions...  On the last occasion to be told to take the replacement bus instead (at close to midnight) - they overlooked the fact I had a fully laden and panniered up bicycle...


----------



## Idaho (Mar 17, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Bombed to fuck, hence the crap buildings. Exeter is another one like that - every block looks different


Oi! (Puts up dukes)

Yeah what the Luftwaffe left, the city council of the 1950s did their best to finish off. There are nice little niches, but as yet their isn't any cohesive theme.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 17, 2007)

London.  By far.


----------



## WWWeed (Mar 17, 2007)

luton


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 17, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Strood.


Strood's just the bit of Rochester over the bridge with the industrial estates - pretty insignificant as a place in its own right.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 17, 2007)

youse lot have no idea

try living in the hell of the Dagenham - barking- Rainham A13 corridor and youll see what grim really is. Rainham i tself s built over the entrance to hell.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 17, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> youse lot have no idea
> 
> try living in the hell of the Dagenham - barking- Rainham A13 corridor and youll see what grim really is. Rainham i tself s built over the entrance to hell.


That's not south, that's Essex.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 17, 2007)

Tilbury
Benfleet
Sarfend
London
Margate
..really anywhere south of Cambridge or east of the New Forest


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 17, 2007)

Stevenage
Harlow
Brentwood
Billericay
Canvey Island
Erith
Thamesmead


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 17, 2007)

I lived in Woolich for a year. Not an experience I'd want to repeat.

Come friendly bombs and fall on Aldershot.


----------



## Griff (Mar 17, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Brentwood



Brentwood is hardly grim in the way the other places are. It's damn expensive, pretty boring, have bouncers on every bar is and populated by Essex city boys.

I bet it's the only place in this list that has an Aston Martin dealership.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 17, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Brentwood is hardly grim in the way the other places are. It's damn expensive, pretty boring, have bouncers on every bar is and populated by Essex city boys.
> 
> I bet it's the only place in this list that has an Aston Martin dealership.



That isn't my experience of Brentwood tbh.


----------



## Griff (Mar 17, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> That isn't my experience of Brentwood tbh.



I lived nearby in the village of Mountnessing years ago, and must admit I didn't really go into Brentwood much. There was quite a nice Indian restaurant behind the High Street though.


----------



## piff diddly (Mar 17, 2007)

brixton without question


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 17, 2007)

piff diddly said:
			
		

> brixton without question


*MODS!!! 

BIN!!! 

BAN!!! *


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 17, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Hythe, Folkestone, Dover


Agree wholeheartedly. In fact you could nominate pretty much any town in Kent - except perhaps Canterbury, which is still shit but isn't really grim because it has nice historical buildings. Ashford is the pits. Anywhere in Thanet is a place to get out of. Folkestone is mostly a good place to get pregnant if you're a teenage girl (there are grand plans afoot for its regeneration but I'll believe it when I see it). The Mudway towns are only redeemed by being a bit closer to London than the others. 
Weird place, Kent - lovely countryside, fucking appalling towns.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Mar 17, 2007)

piff diddly said:
			
		

> brixton without question



where do you live then?


----------



## portman (Mar 17, 2007)

Northfleet, Dartford, Erith - anywhere along that stretch to be honest. The wierd thing is, as mentioned by another poster, is that the countryside to the south of these places is pretty decent but the towns are just dismal...


----------



## waverunner (Mar 18, 2007)

Luton, Milton Keynes

What's that place beginning with a B that's near MK? I think it's the last stop before MK if you're on your way on the train from Euston? It has its own 'shopping centre' but fuck me it's dismal

e2a just found it, Bletchley


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 18, 2007)

Swindon.

The only purpose of Swindon is to make other places look good.


----------



## portman (Mar 18, 2007)

...add Pitsea to the list.


----------



## tim (Mar 18, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> I've never been to Milton Keynes. Is it that bad?
> 
> Stevenage is a horrible place, went there for a night out around 1984 and some woman wanted to start a fight with me in the street for no reason.  That's never happened anywhere else in my lifetime thankfully.
> 
> ...




I see a bigoted stereotyping anti-racist.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 18, 2007)

Edmonton Green shopping centre is the most depressing place I've come accross in London, but, I do go there on a regular basis - it looks like shit and theres a lot of poverty, but the indoor food market is excellent and I can cycle there and back without going on any roads.  This is great, when you are wobbling home with a backpack fit to burst.


----------



## Fidel (Mar 18, 2007)

Margate


----------



## red rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I demand an explanation as to how the thread has been allowed this far without a single mention of Hatfield.

I remember jms once saying to me "the only good thing about Hatfield is the tunnel, because you can't see the rest of Hatfield from it."


----------



## behemoth (Mar 18, 2007)

portman said:
			
		

> Northfleet, Dartford, Erith - anywhere along that stretch to be honest. The wierd thing is, as mentioned by another poster, is that the countryside to the south of these places is pretty decent but the towns are just dismal...


Swanscombe.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 18, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> I demand an explanation as to how the thread has been allowed this far without a single mention of Hatfield.
> 
> I remember jms once saying to me "the only good thing about Hatfield is the tunnel, because you can't see the rest of Hatfield from it."



oh good god, hatfield.  the horror, the horror...


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 18, 2007)

tim said:
			
		

> I see a bigoted stereotyping anti-racist.



so you either support the bnp or live in debden.  which is it?


----------



## Karac (Mar 18, 2007)

Id say Newham East London is the worst area ive ever lived in-especially around the West Ham tube station -not because its violent or nasty-but its just a dump with nothing going for it whatsoever-no semi decent shops,pubs nothing


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 18, 2007)

Aberdare, you English poofs.


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 18, 2007)

Actually I would also add Crewe, Stoke, Wrexham, Northwich and Telford.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 18, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> Medway towns vary a fair bit though - and Rochester is quite posh these days.  Strood and Gillingham are a grim as mr g.reaper though. My own list would include:-
> 
> Grays
> Purfleet



They're far worse than the others on your list - the Kent towns aren't great, but they're better than those places, and Southend's actually not bad at all.




			
				zoltan69 said:
			
		

> youse lot have no idea
> 
> try living in the hell of the Dagenham - barking- Rainham A13 corridor and youll see what grim really is. Rainham i tself s built over the entrance to hell.



I feel your pain, having grown up in Grays. 

It's hard to explain just how bad those places really are. You go there, and you can feel your soul being leeched away into the grey, concrete ground.


----------



## Karac (Mar 18, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Actually I would also add Crewe, Stoke, Wrexham, Northwich and Telford.


How is Wrexham in the South of England?


----------



## scifisam (Mar 18, 2007)

Karac said:
			
		

> How is Wrexham in the South of England?



Or Crewe or Stoke. (Don't know where Telford is, and have never heard of Northwich).


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 18, 2007)

Karac said:
			
		

> How is Wrexham in the South of England?



Who mentioned England?

Would you say it is a northern town then?


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 18, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Or Crewe or Stoke. (Don't know where Telford is, and have never heard of Northwich).



Cheshire, Staffordshire and Shropshire are not northern.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 18, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> so you either support the bnp or live in debden.  which is it?


quite - i mean, have you been to debden, tim?

we used to call it "dresden" when i was at college nearby - to sum up its lifeless, soulless demeanour.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 18, 2007)

Mitcham and Beddington.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2007)

Another vote for Woolwich, Eltham and Scabbey Wood


----------



## dessiato (Mar 19, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> leatherhead


Leatherhead is OK, compare it to Slough, or Redhill, or Aldershit, or Croydon, or Woking, (don't get me started on Knaphill!), Chertsey, Addlestone, fucking Byfleet!!!


----------



## scifisam (Mar 19, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Cheshire, Staffordshire and Shropshire are not northern.



They're not Southern, either. They're Midlands, I guess, although I thought Cheshire was properly Northern.


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 19, 2007)

Everything north of the river Thames is "The North" so most of the places mentioned in this thread are actually grim places up north. 

The winner has to be Slough though surely.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 19, 2007)

and Hounslow, and Richmond, and Twickenham, Kingston, Ashford (both of them!) Maidestone, in fact everywhere with a KT TW SL GU ME post code, or pretty well anywhere in SE


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Everything north of the river Thames is "The North" so most of the places mentioned in this thread are actually grim places up north.
> 
> The winner has to be Slough though surely.


No - the real North starts in Nottinghamshire and even that's debatable


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 19, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> No - the real North starts in Nottinghamshire and even that's debatable


Rubbish are you trying to tell me that Hendon isn't up north?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Rubbish are you trying to tell me that Hendon isn't up north?


Certainly


----------



## Dirty Martini (Mar 19, 2007)

Sheerness, or anywhere on The Isle of Sheppey, Rainham, Aylesham's pretty grim, Dover, Herne Bay's grim but I have a softspot for it.

I can't see how Hythe got a mention. A boring, one-street town but not that grim.

I like Folkestone and Margate.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 19, 2007)

Dirty Martini said:
			
		

> I like Folkestone


Have you ever lived there? This strikes me as the comment of a person who has never lived there.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 19, 2007)

bfg said:
			
		

> The northern ones a bit of a slow burner, and theres more than a slightsuggestion appearing on that thread that the other half of England has its very own array of shitholes to choose from.
> 
> I'll start the ball rolling with Milton Keynes, a town thats given itself a double-barrelled name in order to entice the dailymail readers there, the ultimate barratt hell, so awful that London-based cartographers desperately assign the place as being in the midlands but fool no-one. Its even more blander and characterless than Kenny G's greatest hits collection, but I'm pretty sure its not alone.
> 
> Any other dogturds floating about in the land of milk and honey?



milton keynes was thename of he village that the devleopers kncoked down to build the concept city... 

they then didn't build or design the place with a town centre to deleiberatly stop town centre violence and decded that it should only have 1 pub for the first few years... can you guess what's coming... yup violence every single weekend at the one pub in the place and utter chaos... 

however i 'd nominate southend as being a shithole norfolk as being the land that time forgot suffolk for being just wierd indeed anything out on that coast line any ofthose towns great yarmouth etc... all hell holes...


----------



## Dirty Martini (Mar 19, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Have you ever lived there? This strikes me as the comment of a person who has never lived there.



My brother lives there, I visit quite a lot. It's not pretty, it's not "vibrant", or whatever cities are supposed to be these days, but I like it. I like the harbour and the seafood, and it's got a fascinating set of historical facts to its name. I'd live there before a lot of other places. It could do with some better pubs, granted.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 19, 2007)

dessiato said:
			
		

> and Hounslow, and Richmond, and Twickenham, Kingston, Ashford (both of them!) Maidestone, in fact everywhere with a KT TW SL GU ME post code, or pretty well anywhere in SE



I've never been to Maidstone or the Kent Ashford, but Hounslow's OK (not great, but not as grim as a lot of the places here), and Richmond and Twickenham are lovely! What happened to you there to make you list them as grim?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Mar 19, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Kent Ashford



Fuck yes, terrible place. Beautiful countryside not far away though.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 19, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> I've never been to Maidstone or the Kent Ashford, but Hounslow's OK (not great, but not as grim as a lot of the places here), and Richmond and Twickenham are lovely! What happened to you there to make you list them as grim?


The people


----------



## dessiato (Mar 19, 2007)

Come, friendly bombs, and fall on Slough
It isn't fit for humans now,
There isn't grass to graze a cow
Swarm over, Death!

Come, bombs, and blow to smithereens
Those air-conditioned, bright canteens,
Tinned fruit, tinned meat, tinned milk, tinned beans
Tinned minds, tinned breath.

Mess up the mess they call a town --
A house for ninety-seven down
And once a week for half-a-crown
For twenty years,

And get that man with double chin
Who'll always cheat and always win,
Who washes his repulsive skin
In women's tears,

And smash his desk of polished oak
And smash his hands so used to stroke
And stop his boring dirty joke
And make him yell.

But spare the bald young clerks who add
The profits of the stinking cad;
It's not their fault that they are mad,
They've tasted Hell.

It's not their fault they do not know
The birdsong from the radio,
It's not their fault they often go
To Maidenhead

And talk of sports and makes of cars
In various bogus Tudor bars
And daren't look up and see the stars
But belch instead.

In labour-saving homes, with care
Their wives frizz out peroxide hair
And dry it in synthetic air
And paint their nails.

Come, friendly bombs, and fall on Slough


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 19, 2007)

Dirty Martini said:
			
		

> My brother lives there, I visit quite a lot. It's not pretty, it's not "vibrant", or whatever cities are supposed to be these days, but I like it. I like the harbour and the seafood, and it's got a fascinating set of historical facts to its name. I'd live there before a lot of other places. It could do with some better pubs, granted.


Better pubs, jobs, shops, entertainment - you name it, Folkestone needs it   The harbour area is indeed 'quaint' but it wears thin I can tell you. Mighty thin.


----------



## Griff (Mar 19, 2007)

Haverhill in Suffolk is a fucking grim town.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 19, 2007)

Fucking Harwich, what a shit hole! Got asked to leave the toilets there 'we are locking them up' at 6 in the evening, (trying to have a shit at the time) then all the cafe's and shops were closed, only place to get anything to eat was a chippy, then eat them o the street, fucking shit hole!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirty Martini (Mar 19, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Better pubs, jobs, shops, entertainment - you name it, Folkestone needs it   The harbour area is indeed 'quaint' but it wears thin I can tell you. Mighty thin.



Heh, how long were you there?

I don't think the harbour's quaint at all. Working harbour, bit scummy.

When you look at it though, how many small or medium-sized towns anywhere have enough to do and enough jobs, especially in Kent (though I note your comment earlier about Kent having disappointing towns, which is true by and large).


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 19, 2007)

Seven Sisters/Tottenham

Elephant & Castle

Brimsdown

Rye House

Enfield Wash

Freezywater

Streatham (the high street in particular)

Peckham


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 19, 2007)

I have another one to add:

Royston, Herts.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 19, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I have another one to add:
> 
> Royston, Herts.



New MI5 office & 1 field officer now based there permanently , so its cant be that bad/ must be terrible* 

* delete where appropriate


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 19, 2007)

has anyone said basingstoke yet... concret hell... like coventry but more cardboard dullard...


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 19, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> New MI5 office & 1 field officer now based there permanently , so its cant be that bad/ must be terrible*
> 
> * delete where appropriate



I always remember it being a top destination for squaddies from Bassingbourn Barracks to go to on a Friday night.


----------



## joevsimp (Mar 19, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> youse lot have no idea
> 
> try living in the hell of the Dagenham - barking- Rainham A13 corridor and youll see what grim really is. Rainham i tself s built over the entrance to hell.




I'll second that, see location ^

but if rainham's the arsehole then probly tilbury is the scrote


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 19, 2007)

North is north of the Peak District.

How can Cheshire be northern? They don't even have the slightest hint of a northern accent there.


----------



## spoone (Mar 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Newbury



not that bad surely? bit of a vodatown i know...


*local pride*


----------



## scifisam (Mar 19, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> North is north of the Peak District.
> 
> How can Cheshire be northern? They don't even have the slightest hint of a northern accent there.



That would mean Manchester's not North!

I just checked out the map  (Google map) and it looks like either the Midlands or the North, but not South. People I know from Cheshire have accents that, to me, sound Scouse.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Mar 19, 2007)

Of course Cheshire is Northern, you lunatics... How much more Northern do you want? It's next to Manchester, there's only two counties between it and the Scottish border...

Monkey's definitive list of Northern counties:

Northumberland
City and County of Newcastle upon Tyne
Durham
Yorkshire (all three ridings / modern equivalents)
Cumbria
Lancashire
Cheshire

Debatably Northern, or Northern in part:

Derbyshire, at least the top end
Lincolnshire, at least with the old boundary along the Humber - Grimsby ain't Midlands - although the bottom end by the Wash has to be Midlands

Notts is definitely Midlands, as is Staffs.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 19, 2007)

When I was working in Newham it struck me I wouldn't like to live there.


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't think the dividing line is straight though.

Cheshire is not at all northern. I'd say Stockport and above are northern. The northern parts of Derbyshire have a northern feel to them. I don't know Lincolnshire well but I always think of it as more southern than northern.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 19, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> I don't think the dividing line is straight though.
> 
> Cheshire is not at all northern. I'd say Stockport and above are northern. The northern parts of Derbyshire have a northern feel to them. I don't know Lincolnshire well but I always think of it as more southern than northern.



Twat  

Anything north of Watford and indeed Zone 6 is "The North".


----------



## mozzy (Mar 20, 2007)

I aways thought Nottingham, and anywhere above, was as considered as The North Myself,


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 20, 2007)

Luton

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3692154.stm


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 20, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Twat
> 
> Anything north of Watford and indeed Zone 6 is "The North".


The man talks sense!

Cockfosters, St Albans, Rickmansworth, Borehamwood, Enfield, Barnet, Hemel Hempstead, Hatfield, Potters Bar *ALL IN THE NORTH*


----------



## tim (Mar 20, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> so you either support the bnp or live in debden.  which is it?




No I don't have much time for idiots who go in for racial stereotyping.


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2007)

tim said:
			
		

> No I don't have much time for idiots who go in for racial stereotyping.



Well tim the sterotype is there I'm afraid. 3 BNP councillors on Epping Forest District Council all on the Debden wards. 

I'm sure they'd appreciate you standing up for them if you walked into the Winston Churchill for a pint.


----------



## tim (Mar 20, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Well tim the sterotype is there I'm afraid. 3 BNP councillors on Epping Forest District Council all on the Debden wards.
> 
> I'm sure they'd appreciate you standing up for them if you walked into the Winston Churchill for a pint.



Given your mindset, your willingness to dismiss the entire population of a place as




> BNP supporting scum .



I really think that if anyone would feel at home in a bigoted environment it would be you. I see no reason to tolerate or laugh at racism against white working class communities anymore than to accept it against black, Asian or Jewish communities. 

The one part of "eugenic" racial theory that is still seen as acceptable to manyis that white working class communities are in some way racially inferior to to their white middle-classes. A theory used in the 19th and early 20th to justify disparitis of wealth between classes as as being a result of biological differences


----------



## Tom A (Mar 20, 2007)

Plymouth.

Lived there for the first 18 years of my life. City centre is a postwar monstrosity (as my late stepdad used to say, what Hitler didn't do the town planners did). Also home to some of the skankiest, deprived hellholes in England, and full of scary armed forces types who's chief hobby when on shore leave is to pick fights with people down Union Street.

Also takes ages to get from there to any other major city, Bristol is 2 hours away, but apart from that expect to be on a train for at least 4 hours for anywhere else. When I moved I realised what an unimportant backwater the place really is.


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2007)

tim said:
			
		

> Given your mindset, your willingness to dismiss the entire population of a place as
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh do behave!

Well tim I'm from quite a poor working class East London background myself (council tower block, comprehensive school etc). 

It's not about class in the slightest, it's about attitude, and the racist attitude of quite an area of people. Get out of SW Somewhere and feel the love in Debden. 

As for your first line of your second paragraph, who the fuck are you? Dickhead!


----------



## tim (Mar 20, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Oh do behave!
> 
> Well tim I'm from quite a poor working class East London background myself (council tower block, comprehensive school etc).
> 
> ...



You don't think that your writing of the entire population of Debden is in the least bit bigoted, then. What exactly, do you think, makes your attitude so different from that of those you stereotype and criticise? 

At least I base my criticisms of you upon what you actually say.


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2007)

tim said:
			
		

> You don't think that your writing of the entire population of Debden is in the least bit bigoted, then. What exactly, do you think, makes your attitude so different from that of those you stereotype and criticise?



I don't really like ignorant racists. Simple as really. 

Do you? 


As I've said earlier, go and have a pint in the Winston Churchill, read your Guardian and mix with them.  

Anyway enough of this shit. You think I'm some kind of bigot, that's fine, you know nothing of me and I know nothing of you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 20, 2007)

Hastings (Shithole-on-Sea)
Crawley
Manningtree
Watford
Dover
North London
Croydon
Henley (Pisshole-on-Thames)


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Hastings (Shithole-on-Sea)



I'd forgotten about Hastings. Went there for a weekend getaway the year before last and didn't know anything of the place.  

Checked out of the hotel after about an hour and went to Rye instead.


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 20, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Hastings (Shithole-on-Sea)
> Crawley
> Manningtree
> Watford
> ...



Where does your hatred of Manningtree come from    it can hardly be compared to the others .


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 20, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> That would mean Manchester's not North!
> 
> I just checked out the map  (Google map) and it looks like either the Midlands or the North, but not South. People I know from Cheshire have accents that, to me, sound Scouse.



So how does the Midlands fit into the north/south divide?

Surely it is one or t'other, not?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 20, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Henley (Pisshole-on-Thames)



Haha, I've got to ask why you think so? Grew up there, and it's alright, if a bit dull. The river is nice and there's loads of pubs, can't be too bad.

It's also nowhere near as posh as people think, of course it's a very welathy, very middle-class place, but everywhere has it's estates.


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> but everywhere has it's estates.



Does Gerrard's Cross or Prestbury? They are very posh little towns.


----------



## Tom A (Mar 20, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Does Gerrard's Cross or Prestbury? They are very posh little towns.


I have a friend who lives in GX and according to him it does indeed have a council estate there!


----------



## scifisam (Mar 20, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> So how does the Midlands fit into the north/south divide?
> 
> Surely it is one or t'other, not?



Nah, it's both. It's like it's bisexual


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 20, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Does Gerrard's Cross or Prestbury? They are very posh little towns.



Not as posh as Henley, so they probably have several. Oooh er!


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think Broadway in the Cotswolds has a council estate.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Mar 20, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> So how does the Midlands fit into the north/south divide?
> 
> Surely it is one or t'other, not?



No, the clue is in the name


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Mar 21, 2007)

My votes are all in Kent:

Lydd
Gravesend
Dartford
Gillingham
Herne Bay
The Isle of Sheppey


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2007)

hammerntongues said:
			
		

> Where does your hatred of Manningtree come from    it can hardly be compared to the others .



It's the atmosphere of the place, like a waiting room for lost souls on their way to Harwich.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Haha, I've got to ask why you think so? Grew up there, and it's alright, if a bit dull. The river is nice and there's loads of pubs, can't be too bad.
> 
> It's also nowhere near as posh as people think, of course it's a very welathy, very middle-class place, but everywhere has it's estates.



The river *is* nice.

Which makes it even more of a pity often when I went there in the mid 80s (visiting a mate who had a mooring there) I got started on in pubs by braying middle-class wankers who thought it was funny to take the piss out of someone who had to use a pair of walking sticks.

Fortunately for me, most braying middle-class wankers don't realise how effective a pair of walking sticks are as weapons, or understand the principles of stick fighting.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 21, 2007)

*Essex*

Everywhere in Essex
Anywhere in Essex

With Kent a close runner up
Everywhere in Kent

Thinking about it.. probably a tie really
Both are utterly, irredemably vile with no redeeming characteristics whatsoever.


----------



## Chz (Mar 21, 2007)

What immediately comes to mind:
S(h)ittingbourne
Swindon
Homerton

Some of the places listed aren't all that bad these days. Milton Keynes and Plymouth immediately spring to mind as having improved quite a bit in the past 10 years.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 21, 2007)

hipipol said:
			
		

> Everywhere in Essex
> Anywhere in Essex
> 
> With Kent a close runner up
> ...



Nah, there are some lovely villages in North Essex, and even Chelmsford's OK.


----------



## Griff (Mar 21, 2007)

hipipol said:
			
		

> Everywhere in Essex
> Anywhere in Essex



North Essex is nothing like the areas surrounding London.   In fact Uttlesford on the Essex/Cambridge/Suffolk borders is one of the nicest places in the country to live.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 21, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> North Essex is nothing like the areas surrounding London.



Nonsense.  

Epping, Waltham Abbey, Nazeing, Upshire, That area round Blake Hall, Ongar, Bumbles Green & Broadly Common, Roxwell, Fyfield, Kelvendon Hatch and Coopersdale are lovely parts of Essex.


----------



## joevsimp (Mar 21, 2007)

but south essex is bad tho, the wole stretch from shouburyness into london


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 21, 2007)

joevsimp said:
			
		

> but south essex is bad tho, the wole stretch from shouburyness into london



See post #142


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 22, 2007)

Bridgewater in Somerset is pretty shit...(South West, clearly)


----------



## Tokyo (Mar 22, 2007)

joevsimp said:
			
		

> but south essex is bad tho, the wole stretch from shouburyness into london



Leigh's quite nice.  At least, the bit by the beach.

Worst places: Basildon. Aldershot/Farnborough.  Anywhere with Cray in the name.  Northampton's very dull and a long way from anywhere more interesting.


----------



## kilt (Mar 22, 2007)

Littlehampton, horrible place.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 22, 2007)

the medway Towns is pretty tough, i grew up in SE london and thought that was rough until i moved to medway

mind you, despite this i still loved the place.


----------



## Griff (Mar 22, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Nonsense.
> 
> Epping, Waltham Abbey, Nazeing, Upshire, That area round Blake Hall, Ongar, Bumbles Green & Broadly Common, Roxwell, Fyfield, Kelvendon Hatch and Coopersdale are lovely parts of Essex.



I meant the A13/Romford parts.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 22, 2007)

Another vote for Sittingbourne, Also:
Chatham
Dartford
New Cross
Plumstead
Woolwich
Thamesmead
Kidbrooke: specifially the Ferrier Estate
Oh Jesus- Dalston
Peckham


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> I'd forgotten about Hastings. Went there for a weekend getaway the year before last and didn't know anything of the place.
> 
> Checked out of the hotel after about an hour and went to Rye instead.


i come from rye and have a bit of a soft spot for hastings, yes it's pretty scummy but at least it's interesting, it has a lot of history, alot of it dark (all the alistair crowley stuff etc.)  and loads of stuff going on. i'd rather live there than slough or ashford for instance, at least hastings has a bit of soul.


----------



## piff diddly (Mar 22, 2007)

TorchSong said:
			
		

> *MODS!!!
> 
> BIN!!!
> 
> BAN!!! *



tit


----------



## piff diddly (Mar 22, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> where do you live then?



I live up william of walworths arse


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2007)

piff diddly said:
			
		

> I live up william of walworths arse



Fibber.

You still live in your mother's sweaty pudenda.

When she's not renting it out as docking space for sailors cocks, like.


----------



## mike90210 (Dec 1, 2017)

when y'all gonna realise that every town in shit, youve named everywhere practically anyway, and what you lot fail to mention is there is no jobs up north and higher crime, so it evens out having a rat run to work etc, as for the racist overtones on a few of these posts, your right the south is where all the pakistanis go like luton, they are like flies round shit a few celcius better weather than say Lancashire, in Congo or wherever in the 1970s the general kicked all the pakistanis out on a banana boat cos they dont integrate, what does that tell you, even a negroe could come up with a better plan !


----------



## Silas Loom (Dec 1, 2017)

Reported the racist wanker.

And to answer the OP, apparently it’s Chatham. Urban has taught me much.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 1, 2017)

i feel a  coming on


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2017)

bfg said:


> The northern ones a bit of a slow burner, and theres more than a slightsuggestion appearing on that thread that the other half of England has its very own array of shitholes to choose from.
> 
> I'll start the ball rolling with Milton Keynes, a town thats given itself a double-barrelled name in order to entice the dailymail readers there, the ultimate barratt hell, so awful that London-based cartographers desperately assign the place as being in the midlands but fool no-one. Its even more blander and characterless than Kenny G's greatest hits collection, but I'm pretty sure its not alone.
> 
> Any other dogturds floating about in the land of milk and honey?


Pitsea ftw


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2017)

mike90210 said:


> when y'all gonna realise that every town in shit, youve named everywhere practically anyway, and what you lot fail to mention is there is no jobs up north and higher crime, so it evens out having a rat run to work etc, as for the racist overtones on a few of these posts, your right the south is where all the pakistanis go like luton, they are like flies round shit a few celcius better weather than say Lancashire, in Congo or wherever in the 1970s the general kicked all the pakistanis out on a banana boat cos they dont integrate, what does that tell you, even a negroe could come up with a better plan !


It was Indians, it was landlocked Uganda, and idi amin was a field marshal. But don't be too downhearted, you got the decade right.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 1, 2017)

I really feel a trip to Sheerness is in order  from what I have heard from ex co-workers who lived there , but not alone.

Leysdown is particularly grim I read somewhere.....


----------



## Poi E (Dec 2, 2017)

Gibraltar. It really is as bad as you think.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2017)

spent two hours in Crawley the other day.  All i saw was roundabouts, a maze of semis,  and new town shopping high streets. Is there more to it than that?


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 2, 2017)

Kanda said:


> I'll second MK.
> 
> Lived there far too long
> 
> I'll propose Stevenage..



MK isn’t that grim. Dull, but I wouldn’t say grim.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 2, 2017)

Gosport must be a contender.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 2, 2017)

I grew up in Gosport. I agree it's a  total shithole but it kind of hurts my brain to think about it. (((Home)))

Portsmouth too, all its suburbs and inner city areas without exception; even Southsea is grey, dull and violent and it's the posh bit.

OTOH there's the seaside. How much worse it would all be without beaches.

EtA just noticed how old this thread is and how many early mentions Portsmouth gets. Lucky I didn't see them before or I might have come in all defensive and Up Pompey etc.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2017)

Isle of Sheppey takes some beating; its really just an oil refinery.
Bognor doesn't have much going for it, very little in fact.
Wembley. We went to Wembley from the North Circular recently. It was like driving through a very dirty industrial estate.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 2, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> Better pubs, jobs, shops, entertainment - you name it, Folkestone needs it   The harbour area is indeed 'quaint' but it wears thin I can tell you. Mighty thin.


I think a lot has changed in the 10 years since this was posted and Folkestone has some of these things now. Some of the other seaside towns are much improved too (Margate for example).


----------



## xenon (Dec 2, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I think a lot has changed in the 10 years since this was posted and Folkestone has some of these things now. Some of the other seaside towns are much improved too (Margate for example).



 I went to Herne Bay  fairly recently. Seemed okay.  A good pizza  restaurant and cinema anyway.  And yeah, Margate is alright.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 2, 2017)

I remember being quite appalled by Hastings once...


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I remember being quite appalled by Hastings once...


I love Hastings- but only one half of it


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2017)

(The half that didn't vote for Rudd)


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2017)

Goodness, Hastings voted for that bitch. They have much to answer for.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 2, 2017)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Gosport must be a contender.


I go to Gosport regularly for sailing reasons. Absolute shit hole


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 2, 2017)

ska invita said:


> spent two hours in Crawley the other day.  All i saw was roundabouts, a maze of semis,  and new town shopping high streets. Is there more to it than that?



No, that's it. There's a massive industrial estate to the south of Gatwick, but basically you've got the measure of the place. Monotony.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 2, 2017)

There are some terrible places along the North Circular. The road has destroyed any concept of place in some parts. Lea Valley Viaduct et al. It's like the interzone to nowhere. I hope there are no more roads in London like this.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 2, 2017)

According to my mother when I was a toddler I used the word Worthing for any place I took a dislike to. It might have been a dire panto at the Connaught Theatre that made me hate it so.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 3, 2017)

Eastleigh is a place worth avoiding. Grim because of the people not the environment, which is the very un-grim Test valley.**
**edit: as corrected, it's the Itchen not the Test.

For grim _environment_ in Hampshire, Portsmouth and Southampton between them have it pretty much sewn up. Oil refinery visible from everywhere, Dockyards and boatyards everywhere, rubbish and oil and shit in all the water and all over the beaches, smells of seaweed, mud, diesel and grease, though not so much nowadays as when I was a kid, and not fish or bakeries of breweries nowadays either. More dog shit too, and way way more cars obviously, the whole Solent area chokes on traffic. England flags and various forms of union flags flying everywhere does no favours for me, and every fucking green space there used to be is getting built on. Barracks and nurse' homes becoming flats. Industries gone, noisy stinking factories, warehouses, docks and yards now full of nail shops and vape shops and tattooists and cafes. Not sure which is worse tbh.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 3, 2017)

London. It's full of cunts!


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 3, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Eastleigh is a place worth avoiding. Grim because of the people not the environment, which is the very un-grim Test valley.



Eastleigh is on the Itchen valley, but you are correct in the evaluation of its grimness.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 3, 2017)

Nah. It's not lovely by any means but unlike elsewhere, there's few places in Hampshire that you'd immediately think twice about wandering through - Gosport probably the only one that springs to mind.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Pitsea


Though a brilliant place to grow up in. Our row was one of the first completed on the Chalvedon Estate (c.'73/'74 I guess) meaning I lived on a massive building site for 2 or 3 years while the rest of the estate was built. Basically a huge playground. Add the fact that pretty much everyone moving onto the estate had young children & it was mainly car free = perfect environment for a free roaming childhood (well the 10 years we were there anyway). I bought my first singles off Pitsea Market. I remember Lena Zavaroni opening the first hypermarket in the UK there. Jumpers for goalposts.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 3, 2017)

Chilli.s said:


> Eastleigh is on the Itchen valley, but you are correct in the evaluation of its grimness.


Beastleigh as it's known.


----------



## albionism (Dec 3, 2017)

Wot no Clacton On Sea?
Never seen or stepped in so much dog shit
in my life. And the whole place smells like
a scotch egg.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 4, 2017)

Can I add this, because Portsmouth and Gosport are (it seems here at least) widely considered The Grimmest Place in the  South. I wrote this years ago as part of a poetry project and it may be the only sonnet (albeit an experimental ABCDEFG ABCDEFG scheme of my own devise) ever written to Portsmouth.

Standing up here, I can see for miles!
Spread below, the land where I was born,
Mostly built now except here and there.
Patch of Green reclining in the breeze.
Far off island glinting in the sun,
Deep heavenly sky meets deeper blue -
Sea that fills the edges of my home.

On a boat returning to the isle,
Grey clouds racing over winter's dawn.
On my cheeks the salty, stinging air
Blowing me in, over deep black seas.
Far off rises from the horizon
That bright white cliff, ugly smile but true,
Calling ''Welcome back'' across the foam.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 4, 2017)

I'll leave off about Pompey now. Other shitty channel ports are available.

I'm looking at you, Plymouth and Dover.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Dec 4, 2017)

I've not read the whole thread so forgive me if I'm stating the obvious. It's the smaller orbital towns that surround the worst offenders that are truly the grimmest...

I.E Portsmouth > Cosham, Fareham, Portchester, Southwick, Farlington and so on

Southampton > Totton, Hillyfields, Woolston, Sholling and so on

That's just a couple of candidates from the South Coast, don't get me started on Kent! 

No real offence meant, but I've been and stayed (for work) in all these places so at least I type from the heart.


----------

